# Lake Seminole word.



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Haven't been to the lake this year, but now is the time to go, and apparently the lake is fishing very well right now... 
There was a tournament out of Big Jims last weekend with a total of 22 boats, out of the 22, 11 had over 20lbs and 32lbs took first. THAT'S CATCHIN EM. 
Professional Fisherman, Timmy Horton was on the lake a few days ago filming for his new show, "Timmy Horton Outdoors." He claims Lake Seminole may be the best lake in the country right now, which don't get me wrong it's my favorite lake, but that's crazy! He did say, he found a school of fish BETTER than the school of fish he located on Lake Champlain a few years back during a Bassmaster Elite Series event. (The event where he had 25lbs+ before 8:30am and went back to the landing and ate pizza on his boat the rest of the day!) 
With this weather coming in right now, I don't imagine it will be worth going this weekend, but I'm definitely gunna try to next weekend. Anyways, thought I'd let you guys know. 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1052733.127815.421937791165749&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1052733.127815.421937791165749&type=1&theater


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

How much is an out of state fishing lic. for georgia? thx


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Never been to Seminole, but I plan on fishing it for the DOD tournament in May....6 days of fishing straight....gonna be awesome and hot


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

flukedaddy said:


> How much is an out of state fishing lic. for georgia? thx


Scroll down to Hunting and Fishing Licenses

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/licenses-permits-passes

catch 'em up.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

When I had a bass boat I fished it several times. I thought it was pretty good in the 90's. Fished the Florida sides from the Sneads area.


----------



## RippinLipz (Nov 10, 2011)

Man thats awesome! I think I'm gonna head out there and give it a shot this weekend. Any ideas of what they were catching em on? any intel would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

My old basketball coach lives next to it and fishes it a lot. A few weeks ago when that warm streak came through he tore up the bass one day. His biggest was 7lbs with a lot of 6's, 5's, and 4's. I've fished there a lot, but I don't bass fish a lot. It's a beautiful lake but if you ever get caught in an early morning fog it can get scary real fast.


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

RippinLipz said:


> Man thats awesome! I think I'm gonna head out there and give it a shot this weekend. Any ideas of what they were catching em on? any intel would be greatly appreciated.


The famous Rattletrap is supposed to be key right now... A popular seminole color is chrome with blue back, and apparently the more I read a crawfish red, like the one timmy horton is using is good. I'd fish the mouth of spring creek, where you find sandbars (spawning flats) and fish in the deeper water nearby the fish use as staging areas. The fish have already started spawning, as the waters has exceeded 60 degrees. But mainly a prespawn pattern. There's also tons of backwaters on the flint river side of the lake near Jack Wingates Lunker Lodge that hold fish this time of year. As for the florida side, I'm not too experienced over there. This time of the year you definitely see the most people in the deep standing timber of spring creek.


----------



## The Pirate Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

*Lake Seminole*

I fished Lake Seminole earlier this month (Jan 20th) with Miracle Strip Bass Club. Took home the win and had big fish (pictured) that went 5.88 lbs. Caught her on a 10-12 ft diving crankbait in natural shad color.

http://www.facebook.com/miraclestripbassclub


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

The Pirate Ed said:


> I fished Lake Seminole earlier this month (Jan 20th) with Miracle Strip Bass Club. Took home the win and had big fish (pictured) that went 5.88 lbs. Caught her on a 10-12 ft diving crankbait in natural shad color.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/miraclestripbassclub
> 
> View attachment 71683


Nice One! :thumbup:


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Dang nice catch man! That is an awesome lake.


----------

